# white feathers?



## ErikB113 (Aug 26, 2007)

the piece of cork in my viv has what looks like small white pillow feathers sprouting from it. has anyone else seen this before? good? bad? harmless?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Probably just mold, which is harmless. Post a picture to be sure.


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

I would vote for harmless fungus of some sort and leave it alone. Cork bark that hasn't been "sanitized" tends to crop up with some very interesting stuff. I've even had two kinds of small epiphytic ferns develop on cork bark.


----------

